# Arcimoto...hmmmm interesting. 70 or 130 miles, 11-12 kilobucks



## solarguy (Aug 27, 2009)

Haven't seen this posted here.

They have been through the prototype stage (8 versions now) and are ready to start selling stuff.

3 wheeled.

Good range.

Open cockpit or enclosed.

2 seater plus some gear.

No heater...

https://www.arcimoto.com/


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Best of luck to these guys (yay, local Oregon company) but to be honest if they had had a product 8 years ago when they first started, they'd probably have a bit easier market.


----------



## solarguy (Aug 27, 2009)

A bunch of folks over on the ecomodder forum have been watching the 3 wheeled gasser from Elio flounder around for years.

Still nothing you can buy, but they want more investment money. Looks like vaporware...


In comparison, it looks like the Arcimoto people will actually sell you something if you live in their market. Not in my state of course (michigan), but they have big plans.

We'll see if anything comes of it.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

That IS a really interesting beast.

Truly a three wheeled motorcycle (handlebar steering, brakes, throttle), saddle-like seating straddling the battery, open frame design. BUT! Then they have automotive looking seats, front motor position, and FWD. Quite the mishmash. 

It does look a little top heavy to me, I'd like to see a slalom video.


----------



## solarguy (Aug 27, 2009)

The batteries, motors, etc all sit really low. The relatively tall frame is fairly light, so I would expect a good/decent/low center of gravity. That's pretty much required if you want a reverse trike that's not terrifying to drive.

The Reliant Robin from the UK is pretty much a textbook version of how not to do it. One wheel in the front, two in the back. High center of gravity, short wheelbase. If you've never seen the video from top gear, it's hilarious.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQh56geU0X8


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

I think these guys really have something here. I like several of the design choices.

They don't talk much about their tech but perhaps it is proprietary on purpose.

It seems like they have two independent front motors and no differential. In the video he mentions using torque vectoring. I know torque vectoring has been one of the topics in this forum before. I am surprise there aren't more front wheel drive EVs with this setup. It would remove the need for power steering hardware but maybe there is a safety concern.

I also think they are licensing an integrated charger arrangement from ORNL that uses the motor windings as the boost inductance for battery charging. Not much said about this but I read in an ORNL publication that they were licensing it to Arcimoto.






I would drive it.

Best of luck Arcimoto


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Torque vectoring is greatly overhyped, especially on such a lightweight vehicle, and even more so when applied to the steered wheels.
They may have a system installed , but it would not be necessary for such a vehicle, just more complication.
..and I don't think TV dictates the need or otherwise for power steering.
It won't help much when stationary, trying to wriggle out of a parking spot !


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> Torque vectoring is greatly overhyped, especially on such a lightweight vehicle, and even more so when applied to the steered wheels.
> They may have a system installed , but it would not be necessary for such a vehicle, just more complication.
> ..and I don't think TV dictates the need or otherwise for power steering.
> It won't help much when stationary, trying to wriggle out of a parking spot !


I dunno...you could just spin out of your parking spot...


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

Karter2 said:


> Torque vectoring is greatly overhyped, especially on such a lightweight vehicle, and even more so when applied to the steered wheels.
> They may have a system installed , but it would not be necessary for such a vehicle, just more complication.
> ..and I don't think TV dictates the need or otherwise for power steering.
> It won't help much when stationary, trying to wriggle out of a parking spot !


I agree not so much for steering on a light vehicle but you also get built in ABS. When you have direct torque control over each wheel stopping or starting in snow or ice could be impressive.

I think they are also using the dual motor setup for the integrated battery charger solution that ORNL has been working with. It uses the motors as the boost inductor for AC/DC conversion.

The two motors and two inverters could be considered more complex but not necessarily more expensive if everything is sized accordingly.

Perhaps even less expensive for a larger vehicles if you can eliminate power steering and ABS hardware along with the differential.

I won't be surprise if more larger vehicles move in that dual motor direction but I haven't thought it all the way through yet.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

jddcircuit said:


> I agree not so much for steering on a light vehicle but you also get built in ABS. When you have direct torque control over each wheel stopping or starting in snow or ice could be impressive.....
> ........
> I won't be surprise if more larger vehicles move in that dual motor direction but I haven't thought it all the way through yet.


Larger vehicles...maybe...
....but I would not be rushing to take one of these out in snow and ice....you would be too exposed not only to the weather, but also to all those other idiots who don't know how to drive in those conditions.
No amount of torque control will help on ice..that's a job for studded cold weather tyres.


----------

